# Mutha F*&^%$



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Came home from work the other day and found that Boy had pulled his kennel off the concrete slab by way of pulling on the chain wire. My heart sank. I checked his teeth and yep, he has snapped one of his upper canines. 
I am so pissed. All the work I have done with him and now this setback. He doesnt seem to care, eating and drinking normally. 
Anyway, took him to the vet and I have a referal to a specialist. SO we ended up getting some antibiotics, anti-inflamatories and some high dose Codiene. Oh, the Codiene is for me not boy....
So now I have to get a root canal done, and then most likely this is gonna cause his other canine to snap due to some chipping already on the back of the tooth and the extra strain that will be on it now.
And then I took my e-collar out to charge it up and I have found that the casing on the collar has been cracked, so no longer water proof.
Fu*& me, what a day.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If he's a chain link chewer the other tooth isn't going to last long anyway. Been there done that!
If the tooth is off at or below the gum line it should be removed. An infection can lead to a serious sinus problem.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Cant help with dental, but for the collar not sure if they have the product in OZ, here its called "J-B Weld" its a 2 part epoxy you mix and its hard as a rock.
Cost is about 6 dollars I wish your dental ordeal was as cheep and easy.
I just thought of something you got the bottle of pills give a good hand full to the dog and send him to ​la-la land and fashion up a tooth out of J-B Weld ​


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

JB weld, or silicone should do it for the collar. They also sell a rubber dip which would work for that too at menards, for tool handles.


----------

